# Adjusting the Brother KR 850 upwards



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am having trouble locating the screw that adjusts the KR 850 ribber upwards I've found the two screws that move it sideways and the lever that moves it up but no way to loosen this lever, I've looked on the net but mine seems to be different ,


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The following has the info that you need.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-PART-2-ADJUSTING-A-BROTHER-RIBBER-/10000000006613323/g.html


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have read that already but I still can't find a screw that controls that lever the pictures on that site don't make it very clear,I'm really not dense I've even had the ribber off but can't see any screws that move the lever,


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I sent you a pm.

The service manual explains it better. 
http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kr120-kr710-kr830-kr850-kr230-kr260-service-manual.html

The parts manual is just something that might be nice to have in the future. Here is that link too.

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kr120-kr710-kr830-kr850-kr230-kr260-service-manual.html


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lizzy2 said:


> I have read that already but I still can't find a screw that controls that lever the pictures on that site don't make it very clear,I'm really not dense I've even had the ribber off but can't see any screws that move the lever,


It isn't a screw it's a nut that is on the left and right of the ribber bed. You need to look down between the gap between the main bed and the ribber bed and you should be able to see it on the back of the ribber. Look at pic L, the nut that he is holding the spanner on is in front of the spring, the lever that you need to adjust is just below the nut. Here is another site that shows it.......
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/1/22/1358887907033-ribber_adjust.pdf


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to say my ribber doesn't look like that I don't have pile levers and there is no nut where it says there is one so maybe I have a very old one, the lever is at the top end not where his is,


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've managed to move the levers with my hook tool without undoing any nuts which I haven't got so maybe that's how this one works, seems a bit odd but I've now adjusted it and it seems ok,I'll try a bit of ribbing and see,


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Lizzy2 said:


> I have to say my ribber doesn't look like that I don't have pile levers and there is no nut where it says there is one so maybe I have a very old one, the lever is at the top end not where his is,


Could you take a photo, so we can see what it looks like


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

It's so nice when things get fixed.

Happy Knitting !


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

You should not be able to move the levers to adjust your KR850 Ribber without loosening the nuts first. 

They should then be tightened again when the ribber is in the correct position, to keep it in the correct position while you are knitting with the ribber.

I am attaching a file about adjusting Brother ribbers.


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

It looks like a perfectly normal KR 850 so why isn't everyone else's like mine


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've also read that one before and its not like that either,


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the same as mine and you push the leavers down both ends to move the ribber up and down. There is no need to loosen any screws or nuts, if you have then tighten them up again.

Thank you for the photos they helped


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what I did but I didn't undo any nuts like all these sites said much easier our way


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lizzy2 said:


> I have to say my ribber doesn't look like that I don't have pile levers and there is no nut where it says there is one so maybe I have a very old one, the lever is at the top end not where his is,


The first link I gave you is for adjusting a Brother KR850 which you say you have. The second link I gave you starts off showing a Silver Reed ribber and how to adjust that, you need to scroll down to reach the info on adjusting a Brother KR 850. MostlyKnittingMachines is right, the nut should be tight so that it holds the lever in position. If it was a case that it wasn't tight then it obviously wasn't doing the job it is there to do. Now that you have the lever raised and the depth between the beds set correctly you need to tighten the nut. If you don't the vibration of using the machine will just displace the lever again.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh good, you didn't loosen anything.
Keep doing it our way, well that is how it shows in my manual


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I really wish there was a nut to tighten but there just isn't,I can't make one be there I wish I could


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

This forum seems to be getting mixed up that was meant for the normal forum sorry, I agree I'll have to do it the way it is I'm glad you're on my side


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

No neither can I, mine hasn't got one.

As I remember
they just slotted in and clicked and that was it done.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Angela c said:


> It's the same as mine and you push the leavers down both ends to move the ribber up and down. There is no need to loosen any screws or nuts, if you have then tighten them up again.
> 
> Thank you for the photos they helped


I think that all of us have got confused. I believed she was asking about altering the gap between the two beds not about putting the ribber up/down in order to use it. 
For adjusting the gap you most definitely have to loosen the nut in order to pull the small lever (behind the ribber) up, or push the lever down. As with all machinery a nut holds something in place, it isn't put there for no reason at all. In this case it holds this lever in the position it needs to stay in.


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like we've sorted it now so thanks for all the input it really has been interesting,


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Lizzy2 said:


> Looks like we've sorted it now so thanks for all the input it really has been interesting,


There is always a nut on a each side of a Brother ribber - both the KR850 and the KR830. I know this because I always adjust Brother ribbers on a knitting machine before I sell them.

You need to drop the ribber down, in order to see the nut that has to be tightened.

Also, when I look at your middle photo I can see that your setting plate (which is the part screwed onto your knitting machine) looks to me like it is not quite in the correct position.

The little metal piece, where it turns up in the middle of the front edge, should not be underneath the metal edge of the needlebed, it should be pushed against the edge.

If it is underneath it will not be possible to adjust the ribber correctly.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

The photo of the setting plate on page 4 in the KR850 Manual calls part of metal that turns up at the front of the setting plate the "stopper".


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for that I didn't think it was right either I will adjust that immediately,
Done that and its made a big difference thanks


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not really dim but i've just dropped the ribber down and found the nut tucked in down the bottom ,I apologize for not believing you all but i just could not see it anyway all is well now so thank you everyone for your patience and help,


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Everything that Mostlyknitting machines has told you is 100% correct.
I think that Angela c is under the impression that you are talking about just putting the ribber up/down in order to use it instead of how you adjust the gap that is between the main bed and the ribber when the ribber is in it's highest position/ready to knit.
I know that if you don't locate the nut, and therefore you don't tighten it, you will constantly have problems. And if the nut works loose and comes off you will have a major repair bill to pay.
I have adjusted ribbers for lots of people and was only doing this last Thursday at a local knitting machine club where I was doing a demo. I am always careful of not undoing the nut too much, and I always make sure it is tighten securely after altering the lever. I know full well that if that nut isn't secure, and works loose/comes off, the ribber can be damaged. If this happens it would be a knitting machine engineers job to put it right. I am not being nasty, or being a know it all, I just don't want to hear that your ribber is wrecked.


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I know you were all trying to help me and if any of the sites had clearer pictures I might have found those nuts sooner and saved you all the frustration of trying to drum it into me it was someone saying to drop the ribber down that I did find them otherwise I would still be in the dark but alls well that ends well thanks to all the help but that's why I joined as I could see everyone were really helpful and kind,


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so pleased that you have found out the correct way of doing this and that the nuts have been tightened. Hopefully you wont have any more problems. With a lot of use the ribbers do need to be checked and adjusted now and again, but this shouldn't be needed for a long time now.


----------



## Lizzy2 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've just tested a piece of ribbing and its perfect so hope it stays like that for a long time its a lovely machine but I do prefer the Knitmaster pattern sheets,
I expect I'll be back with more problems so don't all run away when you see my name will you,


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for this info!


----------

